
Always download Debian packages using Tor – the simple recipe - liotier
http://people.skolelinux.org/pere/blog/Always_download_Debian_packages_using_Tor___the_simple_recipe.html
======
jonathonf
I might be missing something, but how is downloading over HTTP via Tor more
secure than downloading over HTTP otherwise?

~~~
DrScump
I have the same question (by "secure", my meaning is "intact, without
tampering"). I don't see a need for _secrecy_ that I'm downloading an innocent
Linux package or other public ISO.

